# Fahrradvereine



## Cycle Wolf (21. November 2001)

Mein Freund und ich suchen Fahrradvereine im Umkreis Frankfurt. Könnt ihr uns helfen!


----------



## Frank (22. November 2001)

Da mußt du schon genauer werden.

Straßenradsport oder MTB?

In Frankfurt selbst oder im Taunus?

Auf unserer Vereinshomepage sind ein paar Links zu anderen lokalen Vereinen, die MTB im Programm haben (MTV Kronberg, MTBC Wehrheim usw.)

Ansonsten gibt es für MTB in FFM uns (MTBC Frankfurt e.V.) oder halt eben einige Straßenradsportvereine.

Solltest mal etwas spezifischer werden, dann kann ich dir vielleicht ein paar Adressen nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. November 2001)

Hey Cicle Wolf,
Frank hat uns ja schon freundlicherweise erwähnt, aber ich wollte uns vom MTV Kronberg auch noch persönlich vorstellen.
Wir fahren ganzjährig Moutainbike (Sonntags 11:00). Im Sommer ist auch die Rennradtruppe ziemlich aktiv.
Bevor ich lange Reden schwinge, kommt einfach mal vorbei!


----------



## Federgabel (25. November 2001)

Ich bin der neue !!Kennt ihr ein paar geile Trails im Taunus die richtig reinhauen!


----------

